# Newbie, 2nd post



## Mordido (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm considering a "The Cool Cab"hyroponic kit, albeit, BIG KIT.  Any-who.  I'm new at growing, and I figure to go hydroponics, so can anyone give me a lead on a good Hydroponic Beginners Kit, similar to the "The Cool Cab"idea, but I'm open to economy for my money and is $2200 too much to pay for what I'll get?  Point is I just want some guidance on a Hydro Beginners Kit.  Thanks.  Hope to be around.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 5, 2007)

Man   you wont to pay 2200$   for that ??

you can make one yourself    for half of that money
look fore something else      Or  speek   with   Doctors on this subject  Hick,  THE BROTHER'S GRUNT , Stoney B , Kade

But man, there  *is only one chosen THE BROTHER'S GRUNT   he is like  Albert Einstein  of stealth boxes*.


----------



## Mordido (Jan 6, 2007)

...are The Brothes Grunt?

P.S.  I've decided it's too much.  But I'll pay $500 to save myself the time.  I just wanna get started growing and smoking my own.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah thats just a metal supply cabinet they have turned into a grow room basically. you could build the enitire setup in a day by yourself probably.


----------



## KADE (Jan 6, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> yeah thats just a metal supply cabinet they have turned into a grow room basically. you could build the enitire setup in a day by yourself probably.


 
agreed.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 6, 2007)

there some links   
http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/starter-kits.htm

http://www.hydroponics-kits.co.uk/

and e-bay 
http://stores.ebay.com/KG-Garden-Supply


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, I bought the mini cool cab just a few months ago.  If you wanna buy it from me pm me because i am building a dwc system.


----------



## Mordido (Jan 18, 2007)

What's a 'pm'?  But I'm interested.


----------



## Mordido (Jan 18, 2007)

Also, what's a "dwc"?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 18, 2007)

DWC = Deep water culture

PM = private message

Although the administration cannot monitor or control private messages, I would have to STRONGLY advise against personal trading or any kind or sharing of personal info...for OBVIOUS security reasons.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 18, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Although the administration cannot monitor or control private messages, I would have to STRONGLY advise against personal trading or any kind or sharing of personal info...for OBVIOUS security reasons.



i agree with that totally, any personal information you give to ANYONE is also giving the exact location of your grow


----------



## Mordido (Jan 19, 2007)

Now I'm worried.


----------



## KADE (Jan 19, 2007)

Mordido said:
			
		

> Now I'm worried.


 
uhh why?  Did u tell someone your address/real name?  if not then ur good to go.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 19, 2007)

common sense man , comone now  even we all talk here like one big family , but your personal info is the key


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 19, 2007)

man oh man... sorry guys, i didn't mean to set off alarms...:guitar:


----------



## Hydronewbie (Jan 20, 2007)

Get yourself a bucket from your local homedepot, probley bout 5$, cut a hole in the lid, get a basket, yata yata yata, get formula, and wa'la, you got yourself a regular industrial growing machine! Dont be a retard, gimme $500 and ill build ya a hydro setup.....Its gonna cost me $20 to make it, $480 shipping. :joint:







This was after a transplant from a little piece of **** ebay 4 pod setup...needless to say i killed some roots and leafs when transfering from a small basket and sitting it in a bigger one. MJ really doesnt like shock very much, also changed formula on my girl. Shes been turning around quite abit in the last 2 weeks an looks healthy as a ox. Ill post more pics.


----------

